# Got a good route to Italy?



## Alidel (Aug 14, 2007)

Can anyone suggest a good route to Italy from Calais? We are used to French touring, like using aires where we can, we've got the ASCI campsite book and we'd like to go to southern Italy. We're leaving on about Wed/Thur next week and we'll stay away for about 5-6 weeks. We've read that some routes outside France can be a bit of a squeeze - our van is 7.3m long - so can anyone recommend a route which will avoid frayed nerves if possible? We'd need a go-box in Austria so we'd rather not go down that way.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

A route we often use is Channel Port 
Luxembourg (Cheap fuel) 
Trier (overnight stop on the Stellplatz)
Strassburg
Basle 
St Gothard Tunnel.
Milan
Bologne then all points south.

To use the Swiss motorways vehicles up to 3.5 tons must buy a Vignette costing 40 Swiss Francs and valid for 14 months (caravanners/trailers have to buy two!). 

Payment is easy (Euros, Sterling, Credit Cards or Swiss currency accepted. Exchange rate about 2.33 Swiss Francs to the Pound). If you pay for the vignette with Euros or Sterling you will get Swiss Francs in change.

The vignette can also be bought in advance at service areas on main routes approaching the border. 

If your motorhome is above the 3500kg weight limit you will need a special permit for one day (3.25 SF), 10 days (32.50), a month (58.50) or a year (650.00). If you are travelling mid week be prepared to wait as you use the same counter as the truckers.

Safe travelling 

Don


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Afternoon Alidel. We have been to Italy about 5 times since 1999 and every time we have tried a different route. However we both agree that the very first time that we went was the best trip. We were given the following by Frank Smith, travel adviser for MMM.

Calais- N1 to Montreuil
Montreuil- N39 to Arras
Arras- D939 to Cambrai
Cambrai- N43 to Metz
Metz- join the N57 to Besancon
Besancon- stay on the N57, just past Pontarlier head for 
Malbuisson Lake. ( we stayed the night besides the lake)
Malbuisson Lake- rejoin the N57 across the Swiss frontier No 9, NOT N9
to Martigny, Sion-Sierre-Visp.
Now turn down to Stalden- Tasch.( camping on the left just before the village) You can drive to the village, park at the station and take the electric train to Zermatt for a view of The Matterhorn.
Visp- No 9 to Brig
Brig- No 9 to Simplon Pass
Simplon Pass- SS 33 to Domodossola.
We then took the A 26 motorway then A8 to Milano.
Toll free around the city. 
From Milano we then headed to Venice.
You would be able to go south from Milano or indeed as soon as you get to Italy. If my memory serves me correctly we did not pay any tolls and had a faitly clear run all the way through. Some of the scenery was magnificent. 
Whichever way you decide to go have fun and enjoy the drive.

hth, Nick.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If Rapide561 doesn't come on to this thread, can I suggest that you PM him? He does the trip to Garda regularly! 8)


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Route*

We went Via Gap Barcelonette and Briancon and it cost us nothing!
Our Bessie is 7.02 metres. Road no probs whatsoever
Barry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you do go via the San Gottard tunnel then you could be subject to long delays as they control the flow of traffic through the tunnel from both ends with a traffic light system at the entrance. 
On the way through to Italy this year on a Saturday in early September we queued for 1 hour to get through. Once through we measured a 10km tailback of traffic waiting on the other side, not good.
We returned on a Friday in early October and it wasn't much better, taking about 3/4 hour queueing.

pete


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Alidel said:


> Can anyone suggest a good route to Italy from Calais? We are used to French touring, like using aires where we can, we've got the ASCI campsite book and we'd like to go to southern Italy. We're leaving on about Wed/Thur next week and we'll stay away for about 5-6 weeks. We've read that some routes outside France can be a bit of a squeeze - our van is 7.3m long - so can anyone recommend a route which will avoid frayed nerves if possible? We'd need a go-box in Austria so we'd rather not go down that way.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.


Calais Lille Liege Achen Koblenz Stuttgart Munchen Salzberg .....Italy (East side) no tolls until Austria.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*A route to Italy*

 Hi there, you've chosen a good country to visit.
You've also been given some good example itineraries. However, I should add a note ofcaution on the toll free/scenic routes with November fast approaching. As one who makes the trip back and forth regularly, at all times of year, the scenic and toll free routes are fine April thru October, but then can become dodgy as Continental winter fast approaches. The only one almost guaranteed ice/snow free would be the 'long' way round down to Cannes/Nice and then into Italy at Menton/Ventimiglia - this is long and expensive.
I suggest Calais - Dunkirk - Lille - Mons - Namur - Arlon - Luxembourg - Thionville - Metz - across country to Obernai - Mulhouse, cross river into Germany Pegeout factory turn off - Weil am Rhein - Basel - Luzern - Gottardo - Chiasso/Como - Milano, from where you can go wherever you wish. A few tolls, and the Swiss vignette nt all that expensive, sure, and quick.
Another way would be Calais - Rheims - St. Dizier - Nancy - Epinal - Col du Bonhomme - Colmar, and then as above. Fewer tolls, very scenic, but check road conditions over the Vosges.
Whichever way you choose, enjoy your trip and benvenuto when you arrive.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Route to Italy*



bognormike said:


> If Rapide561 doesn't come on to this thread, can I suggest that you PM him? He does the trip to Garda regularly! 8)


Hi - I'm here.

Basically I can only echo the above. My preferred route is now....

Calais - Lillie - Tournai - Mons - Charleroi - Arlon - Luxembourg - Thionville and A31 motorway towards Metz, then towards Metz airport and the D955 towards Chateau Salins and Phalsbourg. Join the A4 motorway for one junction and then head for Obernai - ideal overnight stopping place - and then continue towards Mulhouse and Basle (Switzerland). Your total toll cost is 1.10 euro.

You can avoid the A4 and save the 1.10 euro but the steep hill and the traffic on the "local" road is not worth the effort.

Russell


----------



## Alidel (Aug 14, 2007)

*Thanks for the italy routes*

Thankyou for all the suggestions, tips and cautions - this is exactly the kind of info we were hoping to get. Speaking as the 'wifenav' (hubby & I don't trust the electronic version) I feel much happier about the coming trip now.

This site has been very useful to us since we joined - even though we thought we were very experienced with over 30,000 miles of motorhoming in the last 4 years.

We'll let you know how we get on - thanks again all.


----------

